# Sad news (no not about Cliffy)



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects. including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy, and loving described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was considered a very smart cookie , but wasteed much of his dough on half baked schemes. Despite being a little flakey at times, he was still a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy was survived by his wife, Play Dough, three children: John Dough, jane Dough, and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He was also survived by his elderly father Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about twenty minutes. All in attendance agreed that it was a crumby day.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

that is freaking funny! I needed a good laugh.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats what I was aiming for. I wish I could take credit for that obituary, but alas I am not that clever.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

(Sniff, sniff) He will be missed. I can remember one time when he, he,........ sorry, I can't talk right now.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

That was good Thanks


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Too Darn Funny, I Borrowed it and Emailed it to my Friends and the Local Newspaper!! LOL


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

ROFLMAO But it made me hungry.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

biscuts and cookies will never be the same. I will morn for him dough not to long. Sorry to have responded so late. He has probably already risen to the heavens above. Thanks youngdon


----------

